# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  SOS от новичка

## тэсса

:blush:Даже не знаю кто и как отнесётся к моей просьбе.Скачала ,распаковала и запустила.Мне пишут : нужно получить лицензию.Может кто нибудь подскажет :как правильно качать  , чтобы всё работало.Помогите освоиться.:)

----------


## avm3110

> Скачала ,распаковала и запустила.


Что скачала? Что запустила? В каком режиме?

Если просит лицензию, значит лицензия не установлена при запуске штатной конфигурации. Тут нужно либо лицензию установить, либо править "в консерватории":blush:

----------

тэсса (12.10.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> Что скачала? Что запустила? В каком режиме?
> 
> Если просит лицензию, значит лицензия не установлена при запуске штатной конфигурации. Тут нужно либо лицензию установить, либо править "в консерватории":blush:


Даааа Я явно на эмоциях была.И так : скачала из "консерватории" платформу 1с 8...Всё встало на своём месте. Затем добавила туда зарплату. И вот когда эту зарплату хотела открыть :... мне говорят : а где мол "документ" ...У меня вопрос : если платформа из "консерватории А, а база из Б .Или как ?:confused:Уделите немного времени пожалуйста , чтобы мозги обрели устойчивость.:blush:

----------


## avm3110

> Затем добавила туда зарплату.


Если это "стандартный зуп, то он самостоятельно не лицензируется - т.е. нужна лицензия на платформу.
Далее есть отличия - платформа клиент-серверная или файловая.
Легче лечить файловую. Ссылки на все (и платформы и лекарства) смотреть тут - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...154#post401154

----------

тэсса (12.10.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> Если это "стандартный зуп, то он самостоятельно не лицензируется - т.е. нужна лицензия на платформу.
> Далее есть отличия - платформа клиент-серверная или файловая.
> Легче лечить файловую. Ссылки на все (и платформы и лекарства) смотреть тут - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...154#post401154


Вот от сюда и качала.:confused:

----------


## avm3110

> Вот от сюда и качала.


тогда опять возвращаемся с исходному вопросу.
Что качали?  Как устанавливали? Т.е. у вас проблема явно с платформой

----------


## тэсса

> тогда опять возвращаемся с исходному вопросу.
> Что качали?  Как устанавливали? Т.е. у вас проблема явно с платформой


8.3.5.1186_Windows_RePack.zip (148.91 MB) вот отсюда http://www.unibytes.com/AQ8CS4M_iu-L...UgBB:confused:

----------


## avm3110

> вот отсюда


Так, теперь как ставили?
Явно не долечили клиента. Как вариант скачайте unipach и полечите клиент 1С

----------

тэсса (12.10.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> Так, теперь как ставили?
> Явно не долечили клиента. Как вариант скачайте unipach и полечите клиент 1С


Вы явно не до оценили , что я новичок.Кто не долечил,unipach ...который и где ,ну и всё в том же духе.:blush::blush::blush:

----------


## avm3110

> .Кто не долечил,unipach ...который и где ,ну и всё в том же духе.


Качаете - http://turbo.to/pmmbhnmnyq8o.html
распаковываете, и далее в каталоге \Эмуляторы.и.патчи.для.Windows.  .Linux\Windows\upatch
находите 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe

----------

тэсса (13.10.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> Качаете - http://turbo.to/pmmbhnmnyq8o.html
> распаковываете, и далее в каталоге \Эмуляторы.и.патчи.для.Windows.  .Linux\Windows\upatch
> находите 1c_8x_UniPatch.exe


:yes::yes::yes:

----------


## avm3110

> :yes::yes::yes:


Кстати, от "автора репака" в части снятия "приставания" в части лицензии - _В списке баз (стартовое окно 1С) жмете кнопку Настройки и ставите/снимаете галку про аппаратные ключи защиты._
Попробуйте

----------

тэсса (14.10.2014)

----------


## тэсса

Идёт спам

----------

